# Lee Co. NC Young Black & Tan Male



## Dirisha (Nov 20, 2011)

OWNER SURRENDER!

NO ADOPTION FEE(501c3 groups can pull with just showing paper!)- Just show that you will get altered!(Spay/Neuter Clinic in vass- rabies & surgery - $72!)

"BUDDY", Male, 2Yrs 0 Months brown/black Shep Mix Dog Animal # 17101 

Please call 919-776-7446










SANFORD, NC


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

bump for Buddy


----------



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

I sent his info to Southeast German Shepherd Rescue. They work out of that area, so hopefully they can help him.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

I have been wondering what happen with this pretty boy? I sure hope something good!


----------

